# Bruschetta Recipe?



## MarciMellow (Jan 22, 2006)

I REALLY love brushetta and the one imparticular at Olive Garden. Does anyone know how to make it?

I thought that I tasted Balsamic Vinegar in it.... but then when I tried making it today, it just didn't taste right. 

HELP!


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2006)

Bruschetta is one of those things you can have a dozen recipes for, and they're all different!

Here's one I use: diced tomatoes, diced onions, minced garlic, minced basil, olive oil. I never really use amounts, it's more of a "to the eye" kind of recipe. Then, I let it sit in a bowl in the fridge for at least an hour or two to let the flavors blend. Then, on the countertop for 15 minutes, while the oven is preheating. You can put italian bread slices with a bit of olive oil brushed on for just long enough to toast and then spread the bruschetta on top.


----------



## Erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I basically make mine the same as jkath...but I chop Kalamata Olives with mine, also.
One of my favorites!!!


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2006)

*Here's something I found online for you:*

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/ccO/o85.html


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 23, 2006)

This is THE classic bruschetta recipe straight from Roma, Italy.

*Bruschetta* (crunchy toast loaded with aromatic tomatoes)


This is a very popular appetizer in Italy, also makes a wonderful little snack or light meal!!

Ingredients:
- a big slice of crusty bread / or two medium
- 1 big ripe but firm tomato, diced
- extra virgin olive oil
- 1 clove of garlic (you don't have to use all of it)
- some fresh basil leaves, (if not available, a sprinkle of dried basil flakes)
- salt

I can tell you two ways to prepare this. One traditional, and the second a little modified for those who are worried about the "lethal aftereffect" of eating a raw garlic.

1. *Traditional* = broil the both side of the bread slice golden brown*. Cut the clove of the garlic in half, rub it onto one side of the bread evenly (as much or as little as you like). Heap the diced tomato on top, drizzle the olive oil, garnish with basil and salt to taste.

(*When you cook the bread on the broil setting in the oven, it can cook very quickly, so you need to watch it closely in order not to burn it (do not walk away to do something else!!). It will give you the crunchy and well-toasted surface while the inside still remain soft, yum!!)

2. *Modified* = mince or chop in very little pieces the garlic, then fry it in the olive oil... *make sure to remove from the heat as soon as the garlic starts to colour lightly.* They continue to cook in the hot oil for a while, so it is important to turn off the heat a little early not to burn them!! Brush this oil/garlic mixture onto one side the broiled bread (see the traditional method), then diced tomato, basil and salt.

However as Jkath pointed out, there are many, many variations.  Instead of tomatoes, you can also use, for example grilled bell pepper, aubergene, artichoke, mushrooms, with or without cheese, just use your imagination.  The key is to use a hearty crusty bread, and a good quality evoo!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2006)

Marci,
I know this isn't what you asked for, but if you enjoy figs and prosciutto, you might enjoy this..My DH's aunt introduced me to it a long time ago.
6-8 slices of Italian bread or a dense country type bread, these were a little bigger than the small round baguettes we usually use, they are more than 1 or 2 mounth fulls.
10-12 ripe black or green figs 6-8 long thin slices of prosciutto freshly ground black pepper

toast you bread, then brush with a good fruity evoo or one you like, rub with garlic
cut figs into crosswise rounds and cover a slice of bread, sprinkle with the pepper then top with your prosciutto..Serve at once..But to be honest, I loved letting them sit out for a bit, then eat..They are delicious..IF you like figs   I do so I usually get the lions share here.

kadesma


----------



## Rom (Aug 14, 2007)

it's a bit late to reply, but if people are like me i read all the old posts that are interesting as well lol

mine is like this
---
crusty toasted bread
--
mixed the following together and spread it over the crusty toasted bread (if u don't like crusty toasted, don't toast it)
-crushed garlic
-finely, and i mean real finely chop the basil
-olive oil
---------
---------
mix the following together and place on top of the bread that has the layer of oil,basil garlic
-diced tomato (nice and small)
-chopped parsley (optional- have made with and without)
-chopped basil (chopped nice enough to eat and enjoy, not as fine as before)
-finely diced onion
-salt

my bf loves this, more than the restaurants!


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 14, 2007)

I chop some tomatoes, add a little salt, and put in a strainer for an hour, or so to get rid of the water. I add some chopped garlic, and a chiffonade of fresh basil and a little fresh cracked pepper. I put this on toasted crusty bread slices. It is always a hit and is so easy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2007)

I make pesto with fresh ingredients from the garden and put it on top of toasted bread rubbed with a fresh garlic clove. Then I top that with chopped tomatoes and sprinkle grated Parmesan cheese over everything.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 14, 2007)

Try grilling slices of some rustic bread, topping with a slathering of goat cheese, slather of your pesto, and slices of freshly roasted red peppers - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If summer had a taste, this is it!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 15, 2007)

I always remove the 'guts' of the tomatoes so it doesnt become mushy.  You can easily change the flavor using different herbs and different onions (spanish, red, shallots)


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Try grilling slices of some rustic bread, topping with a slathering of goat cheese, slather of your pesto, and slices of freshly roasted red peppers -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds really good - I'll try it tomorrow. Today is my regular dinner night out


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 15, 2007)

I do mine like Urmaniac 13.....no onions please.....


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 15, 2007)

FWIW, Bruschetta is the toasted bread upon which you can put a variety of toppings, either traditional or innovative.

Bruschetta is NOT the topping, contrary to popular belief in US.

The tomato topping is only traditional in some parts of Italy, and at "tomato times" of year. In Tuscany, for example, sauteed chicken livers are commonly used for Bruschetta topping.

and btw, it is pronounced "Brus-Ketta" even if the TGI Friday's ad says otherwise.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2007)

May it also be served sans topping of any kind???? Other than some garlic, oil and salt   TIA



Enjoy!


----------



## Caine (Aug 15, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> May it also be served sans topping of any kind???? Other than some garlic, oil and salt TIA


 
That would be called garlic bread, another mainstay of Italian restaurants in the United States.

Here is a list of 22 different BRUSCHETTA RECIPES. Knock yourself out!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Thanks Caine!! I love the stuff. I found this link interesting too!!


Bruschetta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## ziti (Aug 16, 2007)

*An awesome bruschette recipe*

Hey everyone, I just found this amazing recipe for bruschette. It is really easy to make and it tastes amazing. I found it on this website called imcooked.com, it is kind of like youtube, but it is for people that love to cook. 
Let me know what you think of it, and also if you find any other recipes that are good. 
http://www.imcooked.com/view_video.php?viewkey=750899bb03d998e63186


----------



## Caine (Aug 16, 2007)

ziti said:
			
		

> Let me know what you think of it


 
Truthfully, it gave me a screaming headache, which is unusual because I don't normally get headaches. I am a carrier.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 16, 2007)

I make all kinds of ways one of my favorites is eggplant,onions,tomatoes etc.sauteed or oven roasted on the toasts with some fresh mozzarella on the bottom then vegetables and a sprinkle of feta on top.I also like making an artichoke concoction as well.


----------



## 2sammi (Sep 20, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. Better late than never.

Honey Pear Bruschetta
Makes 50 Canapés

6 firm pears, small diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 cup honey
2 - 3 cups sugar
2 sprigs rosemary, minced
2 teaspoons lemon zest
freshly ground pepper to taste
1 pound Brie cheese
1 baguette
1 cup toasted, chopped pecans



To make honey-pear preserves,

1. Combine pears, garlic, honey, 2 cups sugar, rosemary and lemon zest in a saucepan and cook over medium heat until the mixture becomes thick and syrupy. Adjust sugar and season to taste with freshly ground pepper.

2. Cool and reserve. Can be done in advance and frozen for up to one month.


My Notes:

Taste as you go one the sugar, I never use the full amount depending on the sweetness of the pears. I do use all the honey and make the ajustments in the sugar.

I have found the rosemary to be way too strong for me. I add just a little thyme, it seems to let the flavor of the pear be the shinning star.

I have frozen the pear jam............... and it's really good on ice cream !


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow!  _THAT_ sounds delicious, and very useful for lots of other things besides Bruschetta.

Have you tried using less Rosemary?

I think I'd like it with Lavender.


----------



## 2sammi (Sep 20, 2007)

I did use less to begin with, but rosemary isn't one of my favorites either...BUT lavender, that sounds really good.  Have to give that one a try.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, if you research Bruschetta, you will find that it is fire roasted bread, usually a coarse artisian style, that has been either dipped in, or brushed with first pressed virgin olive oil, then rubbed with raw garlic.  It was a method for testing the fresh olive oil flavor.

Originally, the stuff we refer to as garlic bread (the bread that has been spread with garlic infused butter) was the "rich man's dish, while bruschetta was for the commoners.  But somewhere along the line, bruschetta was tried by the British elite, albeit with some toppings, and it became the wealthy persons dish, while garlic bread became the commoner's version.

Today, the term bruschetta, can reffer to the toppings put on the toasted bread, or the bread itself, prepared with various toppings, or the original form, depending who you are talking to.  But for me, bruschetta means liberally brusing coarse bread, such as a crusty French or Itallian bread loaf that has been split lengthwise, with a leafy flavored extra-virgin olive oil, such as Carrapelli, roasted over charcoal with wood, and then the toasted bread used to grate raw garlic on top.  It is truly yummy.  If I want toppings, I will make crustini instead.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

